# Help with skills development



## wannabeagoodmudder (Feb 6, 2014)

Hello everyone. Brand new to the site. I work for a GC doing carpentry mostly, but from time to time I get to do some drywall finishing. I really want to improve my skills, so I have a few questions for anybody who can help. (Feel free to laugh at the stupid ones)

1. When using knives, do you pull the mud with the knife held perpendicular to the drywall or as close to parallel as you can?

2. How do you hawk and trowel guys finish inside corners?

3. I know repetition is the best way to practice, but are there any youtube videos you recommend? I don't want to learn any bad habits if I can avoid it.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Knife placement really depends on how much mud you want to apply. Generally with a full blade, I start with the handle further from the wall and drop it closer as I apply.

Hawk and trowel guys generally finish angles with a small knife 4-6" depending on personal preference. 

As for vids, search you tube, if it looks like @$$, don't do what they did, lol. Generally, read the comments, if they are positive, changes are the guy did a good job, if negative disregard and find another vid, lol


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

And welcome to the site.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Forget you tube WBGM I'll have 3 homes hung next week . 530 boards of rock between the 3 and another 2 homes waiting on insul....Meet me at the supply in the morning ! I'll show ya how a hack can finish sheetrock!:yes:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

for small jobs and not wanting all the tools

ok,

use the plastic corner trowel for a buck it gives you the straight line you want in an angle......

2 you can finnish with 4 knife,

or paint brush mud into angle and use a wider corner trowel to finish, some practice can get quik...

never wipe tight like squeezing the daylights out of it, your sand paper wont tear it and you risk flashing through paint....


----------



## MUDBONE (Dec 26, 2011)

Google Fastest drywall Ever and learn from the best!


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

wannabeagoodmudder said:


> Hello everyone. Brand new to the site. I work for a GC doing carpentry mostly, but from time to time I get to do some drywall finishing. I really want to improve my skills, so I have a few questions for anybody who can help. (Feel free to laugh at the stupid ones) 1. When using knives, do you pull the mud with the knife held perpendicular to the drywall or as close to parallel as you can? 2. How do you hawk and trowel guys finish inside corners? 3. I know repetition is the best way to practice, but are there any youtube videos you recommend? I don't want to learn any bad habits if I can avoid it.


Hawk& trowell all the way. 

I use a butterfly float for inside corners works well for me, don't hold it by the handle. I'll post a video to help it's hard to explain with words.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> I'll post a video to help it's hard to explain with words.


I'm gonna hold you up to that!


----------



## drywallninja (Apr 28, 2013)

WBGM, welcome to the site, man! None of your questions are stupid, everyone has gotta start somewhere. When you apply mud to your knife and get ready to spread it on the wall think of a dump truck. You don't wanna just dump or push it all out right away. The idea is to start off with the handle more perpendicular to the wall and as you push and move the knife down the wall the handle starts to become more parallel to the wall, spreading the mud evenly like a dump truck spreading gravel evenly to a road. 
Another trick is to apply the mud on you knife evenly, kinda like in the shape of a steep wedge. It shouldn't cover the entire surface of your knife. The mass of compound should be covering the edge of your knife that will be touching the wall. Something else you can try is when loading the compound, which ever side of your knife will be closer to the ceiling while spreading, load that side a little heavy. Gravity will try and take it's role, and sometimes the compound will tend to move towards the bottom of your tool or floor. 
Also when your spreading the compound and your hand with the tool that is traveling down the wall, towards the middle of your travel you can take and angle the handle towards the ceiling a bit. This kinda "pushes" the compound back to the center of your knife. This technique mentioned here is for horizontal joints. 
Wether your a hawk & trowel or pan and knife guy, most finish angles with a 4", 5" or 6" knife. I find it easiest with a 5" knife. It's the happy medium of coverage and flexibility of blades.
As for videos go, YouTube can hurt/help ya. I've seen some dumb and yet great chit on there. I would suggest watching how Mudslingr or 2buckCanuck work a trowel. Those dude obviously have mile upon mile underneath their belts. 
Just remember, when working with either trowel or knife. Pay attention on what's going on and look and "feel" what's going on while your doing it. You have to feel what's going on under your tool. Play around with your compound thickness too, there is a proper thickness/viscosity for each step of the finish process. Drywall finishing is all manipulation and illusion. Good luck!


----------



## Nick Harmon (Feb 16, 2013)

The misconception is that it's easy. A good finisher can make it look easy too. I'd take Moore up on his offer and go spend a couple days with a pro. Learning proper methodology will save you tons of time moving forward. A couple things off the top. Mud consistency is a huge factor. Thin your mud for easier application. Also, making a wall appear flat is all about fill. Too much mud and it humps out. Too little and your angles look crapy. And for god sakes keep the edges of your bucket clean. Learning how to keep your tools clean as you go aids greatly as well. It takes lots of practice. After you've done all these things, call a drywall company and save yourself the headache. Ha ha.


----------



## wannabeagoodmudder (Feb 6, 2014)

Thanks to all who have responded so far.

Fr8train...I'll look closely at the video comments.

Moore...Thanks for the offer. 530 boards? WOW! How long do u anticipate that will take you and how many guys are helping you?

Mr. Brightstar...I used to work for a different builder, and he used a hawk with knives. Is a butterfly trowel the same thing as an inside corner trowel/knife? Still looking forward to the video.

Drywallninja...first always great to meet a fellow ninja! Second, your dump truck analogy was most helpful. I'll be sure to keep an eye out for mudslinger and canuck's videos. I really enjoy watching anyone who is good at what they do do their thing.

Bazooka...I think I've been wiping too tight. A plastic trowel huh?

Mr. Harmon...Thanks for the perspective. I have gotten frustrated in the past because someone made something look easy and I realized it wasn't. And thank you for what u wrote about tool cleanliness. I heard crap for days when I let a friend use a pan and a couple of knives and the guys couldn't believe I kept a cleaning brush with them!

Thanks again to all


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> Hawk& trowell all the way.
> 
> I use a butterfly float for inside corners works well for me, don't hold it by the handle. I'll post a video to help it's hard to explain with words.



Still waiting for the video .


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

gazman said:


> Still waiting for the video .


Be here soon.


----------



## DETROIT ROCK (May 27, 2011)

20 weeks mud every day Sunday off and your skill will come.
Then you can work on your confidence.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

gazman said:


> Still waiting for the video .


Here it is. This is how a caveman does it. 

http://youtu.be/d0nLlkPkKVs


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> Here it is. This is how a caveman does it.
> 
> http://youtu.be/d0nLlkPkKVs


 Is that your finish coat? Or do you skim everything again? What about your 3ways and around bead? Do you pick them with a 4-6" knife? First thing i noticed is your mud is same color as rock. Damn I hate that.
Monday I have a ceiling from hell to fix a repair where the carpenter fell through during reno. Its alll high gloss paint so i need to skim and float this bitch. I think the worst part though is the angles. Full of chatter marks, never sanded and not even close to straight. I have a angle trowel somewhere stashed away maybe I can give it test run.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

boco said:


> Is that your finish coat? Or do you skim everything again? What about your 3ways and around bead? Do you pick them with a 4-6" knife? First thing i noticed is your mud is same color as rock. Damn I hate that. Monday I have a ceiling from hell to fix a repair where the carpenter fell through during reno. Its alll high gloss paint so i need to skim and float this bitch. I think the worst part though is the angles. Full of chatter marks, never sanded and not even close to straight. I have a angle trowel somewhere stashed away maybe I can give it test run.


 Yes that's top coat. 3 ways aren't any trouble, your always going to have boogers on at least one side. Just scrap and sand smooth. The mud dries white. Hold the float with your thumb around the handle and your fingers at the wing tips. Pinch and float the mud that squeezes out with a trowel. Hardly any sanding at all


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 28, 2012)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> Here it is. This is how a caveman does it.
> 
> http://youtu.be/d0nLlkPkKVs


Nice video and work!! But way too much work for me!!


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> Here it is. This is how a caveman does it.
> 
> http://youtu.be/d0nLlkPkKVs



Here is a video I posted about two years ago. This is one of my old apprentices. Some similarities some differences. Those days are long gone, thanks to DWT.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EGA17L2ZhEI


----------



## Nick Harmon (Feb 16, 2013)

gazman said:


> Here is a video I posted about two years ago. This is one of my old apprentices. Some similarities some differences. Those days are long gone, thanks to DWT.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EGA17L2ZhEI


Yeah um glazing head? I'll say this though. This guy would make a **** load of money with Fresco Harmony. Very good with that trowel.


----------



## wannabeagoodmudder (Feb 6, 2014)

Gazman, I watched your video, and when you were skimming that butt joint, your technique made it look like you were skim coating with plaster. Have you done plaster too?


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

wannabeagoodmudder said:


> Gazman, I watched your video, and when you were skimming that butt joint, your technique made it look like you were skim coating with plaster. Have you done plaster too?


I think you must mean Mr brighstars video.


----------



## wannabeagoodmudder (Feb 6, 2014)

You are correct. Sorry bout that.


----------

